# 3/23 Flounder gigging in 25mph winds - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/23/2018*
I had the Gary Z. group of 3 onboard tonight, including their 9 year old grandson Mason. This trip was Mason's birthday present, and he had the time of his life gigging flounder and watching all the other sea life in the lights. Conditions were horrible, with SSE wind at 25mph and slightly high tide levels. With the high winds and rough water, we had a tough time finding clear water and had to move around to a bunch of different spots, covering a lot of ground. The fish were widely scattered, but they seemed to prefer the murky water areas, making it that much tougher to find them. We ended with 14 flounder by midnight (1 fish short of a limit). The fish were nice size, all in the 15-18" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 25, 26
April: 1, 3, 8-12, 17-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-9, 12-17, 19-25, 27-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/24 trip*

*3/24/2018*
I had the Bryan G. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South winds at 20-25mph and slightly high tide levels. We found most of the flounder hiding in thick grass, making them harder to locate. The action was slow but steady, and we ended with a 10 flounder limit by 10:45pm (2 hours 45 minutes of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 28
April: 1, 3, 8-12, 17-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-9, 12-17, 19-25, 27-30*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/27 trip*

*3/27/2018*
I had the John M. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SE wind at 25mph and high tide levels.  Water clarity was bad tonight, and we struggled to find any clear water, having to move 5 times. Even when we found clear water, the fish were few and far between, and we had to grind through the tough conditions to get our fish. All of the fish tonight were sitting on mud and grass bottom near areas with active baitfish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by midnight (4 hours of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 1, 3, 8-12, 17-19, 22-26, 30
May: 1, 3, 6-9, 12-17, 19-25, 27-30
June: 4, 5, 7, 8, 10-15, 17-19, 21-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I thought your 3/24 trip was pretty amazing, but the conditions last night were even worse. But last night? I was doing some repairs to my drip irrigation system yesterday evening, and I kept having to put rocks on top of the parts to keep them from blowing off my patio table. You put your people on a limit of flounder in that, which is beyond amazing.


----------

